# Surgical Coding Questions Please



## nurse2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

Any surgical Experts here? - please help on these procedures. 


1. Debridement of sacral wound with Versajet and sharp debridement
2. Application of Xenograft  Biomet Acell
3. Application of 2g Micromatrix powder mixed with 21 ml of platelet-rich plasma, defect size treated is 20x16x6cm.
4. Placement of VAC RENASYS dressing

Thank you very much.


----------



## LindaEV (Sep 27, 2011)

Without an op note, hard to say, but I will atleast try and point you in the right direction. here is what I come up with...

1. check 11100 section. or 97597 section. 11100 series codes are more of a "surgical" debridement, and the others more "wound care" 
2. check 15400 section...code will depend on location/size.
3.Never heard of this, sorry...but I am guessing the hosp would charge for the supply and the 'application' would be inclusive of the bigger surgery??
4. is this a wound vac? Depending on what you end up billing, it may be inclusive...but check out the wound vac codes 97605 and 97606.


----------

